# 2006 US Pan Car Championships



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

20 Races

10 Onroad
10 Oval
9 classes
5 regions

1 champion...


The Road to the US Pan Car Championships 2006 is on. For the next 30 days, if you are an onroad or oval track and would be interested in hosting one of these 20 races, all you have to do is submit a proposal with the name of your track, location (city, state) and your packet should answer have information answering the following questions:

1. How big is the track (lane width, run line, etc)? 
2. Is there power on site? 
3. How may racers can be accommodated comfortably? 
4. How many of the qualifying classes are run and are they run regularly? 
5. Is there a hobby shop on site and if not, will a temporary one be set up? 
6. How are races scored? 
7. How will the race be promoted? Does the track have a website?
8. Is there tech equipment on site? 
9. Is there food at the track? If not, what restaurants are within a short driving distance?
10. What hotels are within driving distance of the track? 
11. Is it indoor or outdoor? Carpet, Asphalt or Concrete?

Also, please include any pictures you have of the track to help with the decision process.

You can email your information to [email protected] or you can send it via snail mail to
US Pan Car Championships
124 Montview Forest Drive
Lynchburg, VA 24502

The 9 classes are:

On road
10th scale pan- Stock and Modified
12th scale pan- Stock and Modified
Optional Classes: 10th scale 19T, 12th scale 19T

Oval
10th scale pan- Stock, Modified AND 19T
12th scale pan- Stock and Modified
Optional Classes: 12th scale 19T, Nitro Oval
If there are any other pan car classes that are run that are not a part of this list, they can be run.

The 20 races will be divided among 4 regions, with each region getting 2 onroad and 2 oval qualifying races each. Only racers with permanent residence in a state within a given region can compete at the respective regional qualifiers 

The 5 regions are divided as follows:

Northeast

Maine
Vermont
New Hampshire
New York
Connecticut
Rhode Island
New Jersey 
Delaware
Massachusetts
Pennsylvania

Southeast

Maryland
Virginia
North Carolina
South Carolina
Georgia
Florida
Mississippi
Alabama
Tennessee
Kentucky


Central

Ohio
Michigan
Indiana
Wisconsin
Illinois
Iowa 
Nebraska
Missouri
Kansas
West Virginia

Northwest
California (North)
Washington
Oregon
Idaho
Montana
North Dakota
South Dakota
Wyoming
Alaska
Utah
Minnesota

Southwest

California (South)
Arizona
New Mexico
Texas
Oklahoma
Colorado
Hawaii
Arkansas
Louisiana
Nevada

Anyone wanting more information can email [email protected]


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

do you want to get a little bit more specific on the classes (batteries).1/10th on-road Modified?????


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

BullFrog said:


> do you want to get a little bit more specific on the classes (batteries).1/10th on-road Modified?????


 ROAR rules (for this one we are going with the 2006 rules) if you do not have rules for a given class (I believe ROAR is allowing as of right now up to 3600 for 2006. Feel free to correct me if I have missed anything Mr Fraden since you are a Region director).


Yes I said 10th pan modified. Being of the realization that it will require a fairly good sized track, that is one of the things that will affect which tracks get awarded with races. And if you want to run both 10th and 12th 19T at your particular race, just let me know. 

These races are not just about drawing racers to race in each of the given states. For this year I am wanting aggressive promotion. When a track is awarded a race, I will work with them to get word out all across each region. Just because a given state does not have places that run pan cars, does not mean that there arent racers that wouldn't like to bring them out and run. If a track wants to take an ad out in an RC magazine to get the word out, I will work with them on that. We want to help each of these races succeed in whatever way possible


----------



## intimidatorjr33 (Feb 26, 2004)

Where does kentucky fit into this?


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

4 or 6 cell. 1/10th mod with 6 cells is way to fast.Why do you think this class died first.The last nationals only 3 factory drivers sign up and the class was cancelled-1999.Presently there is no rules for batteries for 2006.
Kentucky come on down to Florida.


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Intimidator- Kentucky has been added to the Southeast region

Bullfrog- ROAR rules thats all Im gonna say. Being a region director Im sure you could talk to them about offering a 4 cell 10th pan modified road course class as an exhibition for next year.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

It's your race.


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

This is true. The classes are 6 cell for 10th and 4 cell for 12th in onroad (with the exception of 10th scale 19T), but if somebody wants to run 4 cell modified and it looks like the interest is there, I will gladly allow 4 cell 10th scale modified at the regional level if it will mean more people coming out to race. I want to expose this class of race car to the largest audience possible and would have no problems with making an accomodation like that. When I said this:



> If there are any other pan car classes that are run that are not a part of this list, they can be run.


I figured that there would be people that wanted to run classes other than the 9 championship classes or the 4 optional classes listed. And I have no problem with that as long as they can accomodate it and still run a reasonable program. I know that I can't please everybody but this should please the largest number of people


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

I was sitting here at the computer wondering about this race and I had a thought...

Since I left a lot of egg on my face for not being there for the 05 edition...I figured If Im going to be at the 06 finals...I might as well leave those with egg on my face as well...and probably in my hair.

To any racer that can TQ and win both a regional qualifying race AND the US Pan Car Championships in their class, they will get the chance to hit me with two eggs (careful not to break any bones though) If any state can sweep all 9 classes, I will allow the winners to pelt me with eggs for 1 minute. I figured I owed you all for that...


----------



## Smalls (Dec 15, 2003)

USPANCARCHAMP.......

You mean to tell me that after having to put up with seeing your posts on just about every website known to man kind you "no showed" your own race....



Oh this is priceless.....


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

take it to the top


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Ok guys (and Im hoping that the pan car guys do not decry me as a sell out for this) but I have been talking with a friend of mine in teh industry and I am offering TC classes at the finals as exhibition. After we deliberated the merits of it, I figured that by having the TCs there, it would help draw more racers out. As a result, all onroad regional races will have the option of offering up to 3 touring classes, which racers can enter as long as they also enter one of the pan car championship classes. Is this something that everybody can jive with?


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

We have a few races yet on the calendar for this year but we are already starting work on the 2006-2007 calendar and there are some big changes in store, that I think you guys will really like and will help this series turn the corner.


----------

